# PCI Audio card for use with Hackintosh



## composerguy78 (Jan 16, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a reliable PCI card for use with a Hackintosh? 

I have a GA-Z77X-UP5 TH board. I don't do much live recording and the most I ever record would be two channels simultaneously. 

I have a decent Brent Averill 1272 mic pre already. 

Most of what I do is within my DAW. 

Considering a RME Hammerfall 9632 card.

I currently have an UA thunderbolt Apollo twin but I am finding the thunderbolt part of it annoying as I have to reboot it to 'wake' it up for some reason. 

I'm looking for something that will get along better with my hackintosh and I suspect a PCI card would do just that. 

What do you think?


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 16, 2018)

i wouldnt go for a pci card and go with USB instead. there are also not many pci cards that work on mac. esi juli did, but it wouldnt be really an replacement for your apollo twin. no pci card will deliver the sound you get from the apollo i guess, so if i were you id choose an usb interface.

iam using hackintosh myself, and all my usb interfaces worked so far (steinberg,audient,tascam,focusrite).


----------



## composerguy78 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi there,
Thank you for this. I am however looking for something powerful with as close to zero latency. Would USB audio be able to do that?


----------



## Pier (Jan 16, 2018)

The UA is already pretty good, wouldn't it make more sense to try to fix your hackintosh?



composerguy78 said:


> I am however looking for something powerful with as close to zero latency. Would USB audio be able to do that?



Most cards these days offer near zero latency monitoring for recording. If you want very low playback latency you need good drivers such as RME.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm using the MOTU 2408 MkIII and PCI-424 with a Dell 8900 Hackintosh. Works great. No problems other than it takes up a precious PCI slot.


----------



## composerguy78 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks very much!


----------

